# Turbo boost on core i7 3770k

## ShwangShwing

Hello,

How can I make the turbo boost on my core i7 3770k work? I cannot find anything on the internet that works for me and to be honest I got confused with all the information availabe.

I don't know what is needed to diagnose the problem but here is cat /proc/cpuinfo:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 58

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz

stepping        : 9

microcode       : 0x12

cpu MHz         : 3500.030

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms

bogomips        : 7000.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 58

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz

stepping        : 9

microcode       : 0x12

cpu MHz         : 3500.030

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms

bogomips        : 7000.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 58

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz

stepping        : 9

microcode       : 0x12

cpu MHz         : 3500.030

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 4

initial apicid  : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms

bogomips        : 7000.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 58

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz

stepping        : 9

microcode       : 0x12

cpu MHz         : 3500.030

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 6

initial apicid  : 6

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms

bogomips        : 7000.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 4

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 58

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz

stepping        : 9

microcode       : 0x12

cpu MHz         : 3500.030

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms

bogomips        : 7000.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 5

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 58

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz

stepping        : 9

microcode       : 0x12

cpu MHz         : 3500.030

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 3

initial apicid  : 3

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms

bogomips        : 7000.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 6

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 58

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz

stepping        : 9

microcode       : 0x12

cpu MHz         : 3500.030

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 5

initial apicid  : 5

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms

bogomips        : 7000.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 7

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 58

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz

stepping        : 9

microcode       : 0x12

cpu MHz         : 3500.030

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 7

initial apicid  : 7

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms

bogomips        : 7000.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

and kernel config:

(I could not post the whole config because it makes the post too long. Tell if you need a specific settings and I will post them.)

Update: here's configuration: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ybotc03jmsmekd1/config.txt.

----------

## mike155

What makes you think that turbo mode does not work? I ask, because OS reporting is lousy on this topic - and many people think that turbo mode doesn't work although it's working perfectly fine...

Please post the output of the command below:

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
```

If turbo mode is available, you should see something like:

```
3501000 3500000 ... 1200000
```

You can also try the "frequency stats" page of powertop. If turbo mode is available, it will explicitly show "Turbo Mode":

```

            Package |            CPU 0

Turbo Mode   0.0%   | Turbo Mode   0.0%

3.50 GHz     0.0%   | 3.50 GHz     0.0%

3.31 GHz     0.0%   | 3.31 GHz     0.0%

...

```

----------

## ShwangShwing

Installing powertop gives me the following messages:

```
 * Messages for package sys-power/powertop-2.5:

 *   CONFIG_DEBUG_FS:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS:         is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_TIMER_STATS:         is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_TRACING:     is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

```

And probably because of that powertop fails to start with the folliwing message:

```
# powertop

Failed to mount debugfs!

exiting...

```

Also:

```
# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies

cat: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies: No such file or directory

```

It seems that I don't have cpufreq anywhere in /sys/devices/system/cpu/

```
# ls /sys/devices/system/cpu 

cpu0  cpu1  cpu2  cpu3  cpu4  cpu5  cpu6  cpu7  cpuidle  kernel_max  microcode  modalias  offline  online  possible  power  present  uevent

# ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/

cache  crash_notes  crash_notes_size  driver  firmware_node  microcode  node0  power  subsystem  thermal_throttle  topology  uevent

```

It seems like I am missing the neccessary modules. 

Also should I enable the modules that powertop wants? I installed the kernel using genkernel and I am reluctant on changing any kernel setting if I don't know what id does.

----------

## mike155

Powertop is developed mainly by Intel. It is a very valuable tool if want you to optimize power management or if you want to monitor your CPU. For that reason, the kernel options demanded by this program are enabled on my servers.

From the rest of your posting I guess that you have a recent kernel with the new "Intel P state control" driver enabled. I don't know how well this driver works, but on my system, it hides all information on turbo mode. Even output of powertop looks garbled if this driver is enabled.

I bet you will see that turbo mode works if you disable this driver temporarily. If you do that, the old and mature ACPI driver will control frequencies and you will also get output of 

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
```

You can disable "Intel P state control" driver either by disabling it in the kernel configuration or by setting "intel_pstate=disable" as a kernel command-line argument when booting.

----------

## ShwangShwing

I think "Intel P state control" is disabled in my configuration. I've linked my current kernel configuration in my original post. Can someone have a look to see if the option is really disabled? I think it is.

----------

